# Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 VC - Price announced in Tamron Press Release



## andrewflo (Dec 18, 2014)

The lens will be released on December 25 for $1,200

Official Tamron press release (translated):
https://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.tamron.co.jp/news/release_2014/1218.html

CanonWatch post: http://www.canonwatch.com/tamron-sp-15-30mm-f2-8-di-vc-lens-officialy-announced/


Also here are some sample images from CameraEgg: http://www.cameraegg.org/tamron-sp-15-30mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-lens-sample-images/


----------



## tat3406 (Dec 19, 2014)

look to the picture, no screw in filter


----------



## tayassu (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow! Just wow!!! Only 1200$ for that kind of lens?!
Matt Granger tested it out at Photokina and he was very pleased.
This is going to be serious competition for the Nikon 14-24 and a no-brainer for every Canon shooter searching for a fast UWA!


----------

